# oi gathinha se vc quer um animal q te faça delirar de tesão **vc o encontrou



## Selina

Could someone let me know what this means?  Thanks 

oi gathinha se vc quer um animal q te faça delirar de tesão 
***vc o encontrou


----------



## PIPPI_RM

look portuguese to me.....

and sorry: have only a vague and slightly uncomfortable clue.....
Pippi


----------



## Jonegy

very rough translation - 

Hello Pussycat if you want an animal to make you delirious with passion  ---  you have found him.

Some sad teeny from a chat room I suppose


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Good translation.
_Boa tradução_.


----------



## Jonegy

Valeu Marcio  =  e palavra do mestre ne  rssssss   ;-)


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Meus parabéns! Confiro-lhe o título de "Grão-Mestre". Fique quieto enquanto eu lhe prego a medalha no peito. Isso. Pronto.


----------



## ADRIANO AMANCIO CONCEIÇÃO

Selina said:
			
		

> Could someone let me know what this means? Thanks
> 
> oi gathinha se vc quer um animal q te faça delirar de tesão
> ***vc o encontrou


 
translation:
"oi gathinha se vc quer um animal q te faça delirar de tesão **vc o encontrou.
hello, cute girl. If you want an animal (man) that makes you get crazy with lust, you have found him!

adriano amancio Brasil


----------



## Outsider

Bem-vindo ao fórum, Adriano.


----------



## cuchuflete

Selina said:
			
		

> Could someone let me know what this means?  Thanks
> 
> oi gathinha se vc quer um animal q te faça delirar de tesão
> ***vc o encontrou



Oi Selina,
Bemvinda ao forum.

Now that you have your translation, let me add that 'vc' is a common abbreviation for você=you.

Cuchuflete


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Oi, gente,I thought  *tesão* was a word describing  a male erection.???


----------



## machadinho

Nope: it denotes male or female strong desire to have sex immediately.


----------



## Archimec

It also means _horny_ (m/f).


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thank you very much.
Reverso dictionary is wrong then. It was there that I read it meant a male erection or .....I do not want to write the expression because it is not proper.
So thanks for clearing me up on that.
I am studying Portuguese.


----------



## machadinho

Not entirely wrong, though. I mean, etymologically, yes, it was at some point descriptive of male erection. But the fact is, modern Brazilian Portuguese accepts it both ways, and women will spontaneously say things like 'não estou aguentando de tesão'. Not sure about Portugal and other Portuguese-speaking nations.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

I hope I can ask this on the same thread,if not ,my apologies
what is then the translation of '*não estou aguentando de tesão'*.
e *'morrendo de tesão'* .Is it a way to express a strong fervent desire to do something???
Like in ''Ivete Sangalo sempre sendo Ivete Sangalo. A cantora, que nesta quinta-feira (23) de Carnaval comanda uma pipoca no circuito da Barra-Ondina, surpreendeu seus fãs e disse que estava “*morrendo de tesão*” para cantar para o público nesta folia.
thanks for the help,machadinho e archimec


----------



## machadinho

This is just a highly vulgar metaphor for saying that she's looking forward to it.

Archimec surely knows accurate translations for such phrases.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thanks buddy.


----------



## pfaa09

machadinho said:


> Not entirely wrong, though. I mean, etymologically, yes, it was at some point descriptive of male erection. But the fact is, modern Brazilian Portuguese accepts it both ways, and women will spontaneously say things like 'não estou aguentando de tesão'. Not sure about Portugal and other Portuguese-speaking nations.


It has the same meaning in Portugal. It is something common for both genders.
I have never heard about it like being something related only with men.

Note: James Brown and Betty Jean Newsome forgot to add this male chauvinism in the song "It's a man's world"


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> I have never heard about it like being something related only with men.



Sorry to differ with you, @pfaa09, but _'tesão_' still keeps it's meaning of male erection in European Portuguese common usage, besides its other meaning of male or female strong desire. This one is actually a recent meaning. When I was young (in Methuselah's Age, it seems) '_tesão_' was a male thing. Females were not supposed to have that kind of urges. Reverso is right then


----------



## pfaa09

Desconhecia totalmente, caro Carfer. Grato pelo reparo


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Concordo com tudo o que vocês disseram aí em cima. A propósito, _tudo o que_ ou _tudo que_?


----------



## machadinho

E que história é essa de _gathinha?_ /ga'θiːɲə/ ?  Que poço, que lama!


----------



## guihenning

Última tendência ortográfica digital em 2005. Um pesadelo…


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thanks to you all.what would language lovers be without W.R ?


----------



## machadinho

polyglotwannabe said:


> Thanks to you all.what would language lovers be without W.R ?


What would WR be without lovers!


----------



## polyglotwannabe

well said!


----------



## Archimec

machadinho said:


> Archimec surely knows accurate translations for such phrases.



Obrigado pelo convite, machadinho, mas passo...


----------



## Obnubilado

Uma dúvida sobre como usar bem expressões com "tesão". 

Por exemplo, qual é o verbo adecuado? - fazer ou dar?

Para traducir - "That turns me on" 

"isso me da muito tesão" ou "isso me faz muito tesão"?

E falando sexualmente, há outros sinomimos além de "excitar" para traducir "turn on"?

( asking for a friend  )


----------



## guihenning

Ade-q-uado em português. Com q.
No Brasil, só me recordo de ter ouvido com o verbo “dar”: dar tesão...


----------



## Obnubilado

guihenning said:


> Ade-q-uado em português. Com q.
> No Brasil, só me recordo de ter ouvido com o verbo “dar”: dar tesão...



Obrigado. 

(Sempre me esqueço do -q; tenho um problema com o portanhol....   )


----------



## Archimec

turn on/arouse = excitar sexualmente
turn on = interessar, entusiasmar (em situações normais)
that gets me so horny.../ I'm so horny...


----------



## Ari RT

Tem muito mais.
- Que tesão de mulher!
- O Ator X foi o tesão da geração da minha mãe.
- Esse fetiche desperta o meu tesão.
- Pedófilos têm tesão por crianças.
- Ontem me deu um tesão assim do nada, sem explicação.
- Tenho tesão naquela atriz de novela.

E sem conotação sexual, quase à espanhola:
- Não me incomodo com fazer faxina, até gosto de pequenos consertos domésticos, mas meu tesão mesmo é a jardinagem.
- No campo das estatísticas, meu tesão fica com filtros preditivos, Montecarlo... A estatística descritiva não me dá um pingo de tesão.
- Sempre tive "big trails". Não tenho tesão por motos velozes.


----------



## Obnubilado

Ari RT said:


> Tem muito mais.
> - Que tesão de mulher!
> - O Ator X foi o tesão da geração da minha mãe.
> - Esse fetiche desperta o meu tesão.
> - Pedófilos têm tesão por crianças.
> - Ontem me deu um tesão assim do nada, sem explicação.
> - Tenho tesão naquela atriz de novela.
> 
> E sem conotação sexual, quase à espanhola:
> - Não me incomodo com fazer faxina, até gosto de pequenos consertos domésticos, mas meu tesão mesmo é a jardinagem.
> - No campo das estatísticas, meu tesão fica com filtros preditivos, Montecarlo... A estatística descritiva não me dá um pingo de tesão.
> - Sempre tive "big trails". Não tenho tesão por motos velozes.



Genial! Parece que "tesão" é bem flexível.


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> E que história é essa de _gathinha?_ /ga'θiːɲə/ ?  Que poço, que lama!


Se calhar queriam escrever "gatchinha".


----------

